# 2014 Storck Visioner



## agegroupracer (Dec 24, 2007)

Received and did the final assembly Fri. and will take the first ride tomorrow. Still deciding on pedals.

Ride impressions to follow. Frame finish is an eye-catcher with the Ultegra components.


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

I look forward to your updated. I'm shopping for the next build and considering this frame as well. I love the uniqueness of this brand. You just don't see them and apparently they are stupid stiff.

Let us know the type of riding you do, experience, avg speeds, your height and weight, Social Security number and hell, your CC number too.

Let us know what the ride weight comes in at too...

I look forward to your update...


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought a frameset early this spring, and it's still hanging in my garage.

The internal cable routing is horrible. The rear derailleur cable has full length housing that runs over the press fit bottom bracket and down the chain stay. The holes in the bottom bracket housing were drilled too low, so the cable housing got crimped no matter how I ran the cable (above or below the bottom bracket). I destroyed the bottom bracket removing it too many times (using the proper tool), so I had to order another one. I ended up using a Dremel to elongate the holes significantly so the cable had a more reasonable bend.

The grommets for the internal cables are made of fragile plastic and rubber. Mine are trashed already from multiple cabling attempts, which would have happened eventually anyway. I ordered a cable stop kit from a (2010?) Trek Madone to see if I could modify it and the frame to work. We'll see how that all pans out.

I think Markus missed the boat on this one. Internal routing and press-fit bottom brackets just don't make sense on this bike. The full length housings just add weight that the press-fit bottom bracket removes.

On the up-side, it is a really sharp looking frame and the welds are top-notch. This is slated to take over training/rain/commuting/crit bike duties and hopefully it lives up to its promise one day. For now, it's just not what I expected.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Alaska Mike said:


> The internal cable routing is horrible.


I'd never buy a frame with internal routing. It sucks.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Some do it better than others. 

I just picked up some Trek Madone internal routing "plugs" that will be a really clean upgrade to the crap they supplied with the frame. I had to elongate a couple holes and will have to drill/tap a few small mounting screw holes, but once it's done it will be far more maintainable and durable.

I might even have the frame built up by the time the snow flies so I can mount it on the trainer for the dark months.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Finally got mine built with the modified Madone cable guides. Looks fairly clean, and is certainly more serviceable than before. Nothing exciting about the build- SRAM Force, a Quarq RIKEN (my S975 wouldn't fit), and 32 spoke box section rims with 25c tires.

Ride is really precise and "tight", like everything is aligned and calibrated perfectly. Did notice a bit more fatigue than on my carbon bikes during longer rides, but I'm running the Storck aluminum seatpost and stem with aluminum 3T bars, which could explain some of it. Nothing excessively fatiguing, so I think this will work fine as a crit/training/travel/rain bike. The anodized finish is not the most durable, but other than that I think I'm going to enjoy abusing this bike.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Notvintage said:


> I'd never buy a frame with internal routing. It sucks.



Between the internal cable routing and BB30 on the 2014 Disc Roubaix I bought 8/2014.
I offed it and went steel custom with threaded and full external cable housings, and a bit more [less[ road specific over all] A lot of time wrenching quirks outta those systems on that Roubaix. And throwing $$ at a aftermarket BB to fix a new bike BB issues was nonsense to me. Argh.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

A little over a month in, and I've put a few miles on this bike- including a couple races.

Now that it's built, it's been a pretty solid ride. I did notice after rain rides I have to tip the frame up to let all of the collected water drain out of the chainstays.

It's a sharp looking ride, and I get more compliments on it than on bikes that cost many times more money. It's not essential, but it's always nice to get a compliment.

The rear brake bridge is mounted too low for me to use my carbon wheels with 25c Vittoria Pave tubulars, which limits how much I'll likely race this frame. The tire rubs the brake caliper when the wheel is installed. 23c tires may fit the frame, but even then it would be an extremely tight fit. That pretty much tells me the 28c clinchers I had planned for early/late season rides probably won't fit either.

Would I buy this frame again, or would I have bought it if I had known about the issues I would face? Probably not. I probably would have waited for that new Specialized crit frame that's coming out or gotten a CAAD9 or CAAD10 frameset instead. But, since I have it and have dealt with most of the issues, I kinda like it. It isn't perfect, but it should be a solid performer for those days when I just don't want to trash my carbon bikes.


----------

